# Pictures of my 330i ZHP



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

As promised earlier, here are a few shots of my ZHP. Enjoy.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #2


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #3


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #4


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #5


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #6


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #7


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Pic #8


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

mkh said:


> *As promise earlier, here are a few shots of my ZHP. Enjoy. *


Absolutely beautiful!!! :thumbup: Congratulations. Finally, somebody has posted a good pic of a Titanium Silver ZHP. Mkh, your pic is now wallpaper on my laptop. Thanks.  The wait for my Ti Silver ZHP is going to be excruciating. :banghead:

Jeff


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh, and it looks like you've installed European lights all the way around. :thumbup: May I ask where you got them and if you installed them yourself? Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice.:thumbup: 

All of these ZHP picture posts are making me anxious for the end of my lease. 17 months to go, aaagh.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, that's purty. :thumbup: 

Nice shots. Love the clears too.

I got my clears from Bekkers for $393 shipped, Silvervision bulbs from group5motorsport.com and side marker PlatinumVisions from bimmian.com.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Great looking car. The car has just enough black trim to set the silver off. Clears look good also.:thumbup:


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

egads! those are some beautiful pictures! congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm enjoying the weather in your pics as much as the car. 

Arrgh, why do I live on the East Coast?


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, sweet car!

Is that silver cube trim?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Beautiful . . . you already put clears on :yikes: 

Congrats !!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

:wow: Well, hello!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments. I got the clears from Bekkers for $369 and installed by myself yesterday. Yes, the trim is silver cube. I like it more and more now, much better than black cube. I would not trade for anything. I tried to shoot the interior pics as truthful to the original color as possible so people would know exactly how it looks.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

damn...sweet car! finally a close up shot of the tail pipe. it's not some chrome tip add on...wow! very very nice. 

no locking bolts on the rims. i may fly down there and swap em with mine.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*off topic*

I see you drive an SLK, which one and how do you like it.

It's my wife's dream car. 

Zed


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

until i find a high quality silver gray zhp picture, your first pic is now my desktop background pic.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *You realize his car is Ti Silver, not Silver Gray, right?
> 
> That car looks great, but for some reason I prefer Silver Gray with those wheels. *


yeah i know, but thanks anyways. i was just saying that i'd like to have a nice high res silver gray picture to use for my desktop, but i until i find one, his excellent ti silver pic would have to do.  actually, his pic makes the ti silver look so nice, a little part of me is wondering whether i should maybe switch to ti silver???


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

*Beautiful*

That is a superb ride.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> * actually, his pic makes the ti silver look so nice, a little part of me is wondering whether i should maybe switch to ti silver???  *


It *does* look great, doesn't it? I think the angle of the sun in the photos that ff posted earlier resulted in a "glare" which doesn't show Silver Grey in the best light (pardon the pun). At least I hope so.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: off topic*



mecklaiz said:


> *I see you drive an SLK, which one and how do you like it.
> 
> It's my wife's dream car.
> 
> Zed *


I like it very much, but the ZHP is much better in every catagories. The thing I really like the SLK is the retractable hard top and the looks.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*SLK question*

which one is it

230K
320
32AMG?

Like most people have already said, it's a really sweet trio of cars.

Zed


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

mkh, beautiful car. I must say I like it better in TiAg than in Silver Gray. I am still glad I picked Imola, but man, it definitely looks sharp in Silver. As always, still suffering until May 15th.:tsk: 

Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: SLK question*



mecklaiz said:


> *which one is it
> 
> 230K
> 320
> ...


230K


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Beautiful car, I can't wait!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:drool: x 50


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

dusterbuster said:


> *yeah i know, but thanks anyways. i was just saying that i'd like to have a nice high res silver gray picture to use for my desktop, but i until i find one, his excellent ti silver pic would have to do.  actually, his pic makes the ti silver look so nice, a little part of me is wondering whether i should maybe switch to ti silver???  *


When in doubt, always pick Ti Silver  It may not be the most original color out there but it is also the least likely to give you buyer's remorse.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*PERFECT!!!*

ARGH! Cant... wait... four... months!!!!

No moonroof, right (couldn't tell)? Looks like I an in the minority (I know mbr129 is getting the moonroof) - most people seem to be getting the ZHP w/o it .


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: PERFECT!!!*



r2saint said:


> *ARGH! Cant... wait... four... months!!!!
> 
> No moonroof, right (couldn't tell)? Looks like I an in the minority (I know mbr129 is getting the moonroof) - most people seem to be getting the ZHP w/o it . *


It's a matter of need. Some people don't use their sunroofs. In that case it is just stupid to get one. Others are too tall and need the extra headroom. I am 5'10" and fit just fine with a sunroof, and I use my sunroof A LOT. I just love it. I rarely use windows when I want a breeze.

I does decrease rigidity a bit, and may in the long run cause some rattles, but I am willing to live with it. I declined the fold-down rear seats, so my car will be plenty rigid for my needs.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

mkh said:


> *Thanks for all the comments. I got the clears from Bekkers for $369 and installed by myself yesterday. Yes, the trim is silver cube. I like it more and more now, much better than black cube. I would not trade for anything. I tried to shoot the interior pics as truthful to the original color as possible so people would know exactly how it looks. *


Whoa!!! You're 330i ZHP looks HOT!!! Esp. in T. Silver. That's gotta be one my fave 330i shots...

Silver cube is the way to go.. looks great and much better than black cube.

Kudos to you and your brand new gem.


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

mkh said:


> *Thanks for all the comments. I got the clears from Bekkers for $369 and installed by myself yesterday. Yes, the trim is silver cube. I like it more and more now, much better than black cube. I would not trade for anything. I tried to shoot the interior pics as truthful to the original color as possible so people would know exactly how it looks. *


Great looking car and very high quality pics. What pic settings (resolution, color depth, etc did you use? ) I'd like to post some high quality pics of my new Jet Black ZHP but my pics seem to all be too big for bimmerfest.

Also, when you purchased your front, side and rear lights, which bulbs did you get? I see that bekkers sells bulbs as well, which ones did you go for?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

fgrogan said:


> *Great looking car and very high quality pics. What pic settings (resolution, color depth, etc did you use? ) I'd like to post some high quality pics of my new Jet Black ZHP but my pics seem to all be too big for bimmerfest.
> 
> Also, when you purchased your front, side and rear lights, which bulbs did you get? I see that bekkers sells bulbs as well, which ones did you go for? *


Resolution is set at 1024x768. Anything larger than that will not be accepted by the forum. Other than that, no other special settings. I just set my camera to auto mode.

I didn't get any fancy bulbs either. I don't see the need to. Just got the regular amber bulbs from the dealer for $1.50 each.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

hey mkh, have you noticed whether your car has adaptive brake lights? i'm just curious as to how the adaptive brake lights work on the 3 series sedan, since they don't have the LED rear lights.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> *hey mkh, have you noticed whether your car has adaptive brake lights? i'm just curious as to how the adaptive brake lights work on the 3 series sedan, since they don't have the LED rear lights. *


I'm not sure but I don't think so. I haven't got a chance to have someone step on the brake and look at the lights. I'll find out and let everyone know.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> *hey mkh, have you noticed whether your car has adaptive brake lights? i'm just curious as to how the adaptive brake lights work on the 3 series sedan, since they don't have the LED rear lights. *


I'd just confirmed that my car does NOT have adaptive brake lights. It seems like it only applies to the one with LED's. That means coupes and convertibles only.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

mkh said:


> *I'd just confirmed that my car does NOT have adaptive brake lights. It seems like it only applies to the one with LED's. That means coupes and convertibles only. *


thanks for checking. so bmwusa's website is incorrect? strange because the site lists adaptive brake lights for the 330i. :dunno:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

Hold on a second...I haven't checked my brake lights on my new 330i, but the Owner's Manual (marked 3 series sedan) has a section on adaptive brake lights. It states:

"The adaptive brake lights indicate to the driver of the vehicle behind you how hard you are braking your vehicle.

The display has two levels:

Normal braking: the brake lamps among the rear lamps and the center lamp light up.

Hard braking or use of ABS: the tail lamps light up with the same brightness as the brake lamps and thereby intensify the visual effect of the brake lamps."

mkh: Did you check the tail lamps when you tested the brake lamps? I'll try mine out this weekend.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Maybe you are correct. To be honest, when I checked mine, I did not brake to the point of inducing ABS or simulating a panic stop, but I did consider it pretty hard already. Maybe I wasn't braking hard enough. I don't want to do that since I only have a few hundred miles on the car.


----------

